# Breif Summary of Pilgrim's Progress?



## Lincolnshire Paul (Jul 4, 2009)

Are there summaries of Pilgrim's Progress available on the internet? I intend to read it but for now a very brief explanation would be very useful. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 4, 2009)

Lincolnshire Paul said:


> Are there summaries of Pilgrim's Progress available on the internet? I intend to read it but for now a very brief explanation would be very useful.
> Thanks in advance!



Well by way of explanation, not a summary, I would say that Bunyan's famous book is an analogy which explains the experience of a sinner whom the Lord saves and sets him on the Pilgrim's pathway. In it Bunyan masterfully brings out so much of the new converts trials, temptations, and testings. It has blessed Christians for over three hundred years.


----------



## Berean (Jul 4, 2009)

Did you try to Google it? Here are some _brief_ summaries with outlines.

SparkNotes: The Pilgrim?s Progress

MonkeyNotes Study Guide Summary-The Pilgrim's Progress by John Bunyan-Free Book notes/Chapter Summary


----------

